# Best site to buy an sxos license?



## Ale922 (Jun 24, 2018)

I've seen the reseller lists, but all. Sites look kind of shady and I've seen people waiting 2 days waiting for the license and others 5 minutes. Any advice on a site, that delivers fast? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonasz (Jun 24, 2018)

I bought from http://sxflashcard.com .Paid with paypal .On support chat  after payment they sent me licence in 5 minutes. sx2018 code for 2 dollars discount...


----------



## Sprengsatz (Jun 24, 2018)

Sxflashcard was under 24h with mailing. Great shop


----------



## phlover (Jun 24, 2018)

miii.it it was here directly after payment


----------



## Ale922 (Jun 24, 2018)

yonasz said:


> I bought from http://sxflashcard.com .Paid with paypal .On support chat  after payment they sent me licence in 5 minutes. sx2018 code for 2 dollars discount...


It seems they only sell the pro version now

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale922 (Jun 24, 2018)

phlover said:


> miii.it it was here directly after payment


This one seems to not be available, but below it says available. Not sure which is right
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fadx (Jun 24, 2018)

yonasz said:


> I bought from http://sxflashcard.com .Paid with paypal .On support chat  after payment they sent me licence in 5 minutes. sx2018 code for 2 dollars discount...


This is exactly what I did, code within 5 minutes of placing the order.

It's still available but doesn't show up in the TEAM-XECUTER SX section.

http://sxflashcard.com/home/14-xecuter-sx-os.html

Use code SX2018 for $2 off!


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jun 24, 2018)

google.com


----------



## Plague1s (Jun 24, 2018)

Sxflashcard has the best price at $27 but if you're in the switchsx FB group you can get it instantly for $35


----------



## jakkal (Jun 24, 2018)

lolcatzuru said:


> google.com


That's just dumb

3ds flashcard is good too. They also have a discord and you might get instant delivery if you nag them on discord


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jun 24, 2018)

jakkal said:


> That's just dumb
> 
> 3ds flashcard is good too. They also have a discord and you might get instant delivery if you nag them on discord



by dumb do you mean dumb like making a pointless post on a forum and wasting not only his own time but everyone else time? 

in the amount of time it is taking to wait for a reply he could've used google to find in stock licenses


----------



## franciscomaianunes (Jun 24, 2018)

lolcatzuru said:


> by dumb do you mean dumb like making a pointless post on a forum and wasting not only his own time but everyone else time?
> 
> in the amount of time it is taking to wait for a reply he could've used google to find in stock licenses




you do know you don't need to answer, right?


----------



## Ale922 (Jun 24, 2018)

lolcatzuru said:


> by dumb do you mean dumb like making a pointless post on a forum and wasting not only his own time but everyone else time?
> 
> in the amount of time it is taking to wait for a reply he could've used google to find in stock licenses


I never said I didn't find in stock licenses, I said I wanted advice on which site to use and which have better delivery times. You should Google "reading comprehension" 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkal (Jun 24, 2018)

lolcatzuru said:


> by dumb do you mean dumb like making a pointless post on a forum and wasting not only his own time but everyone else time?
> 
> in the amount of time it is taking to wait for a reply he could've used google to find in stock licenses


Google is not recommended when he needs feedback from users who have already bought their sx os. Stop with the dumb crap you idiot who's pretending to be a smart ass


----------



## fadx (Jun 24, 2018)

lolcatzuru said:


> by dumb do you mean dumb like making a pointless post on a forum and wasting not only his own time but everyone else time?
> 
> in the amount of time it is taking to wait for a reply he could've used google to find in stock licenses



How does him making a thread waste anyone's time? The thread title is literally the question he is asking so why would anyone that doesn't want to answer it or find out where to buy one click it? Just because you're stupid and wasted your own time doesn't mean everyone else is as stupid as you.

Most of the sites list the licenses as in stock but that isn't what he's asking, he's asking what site will send the code out fast.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jun 24, 2018)

Ale922 said:


> I never said I didn't find in stock licenses, I said I wanted advice on which site to use and which have better delivery times. You should Google "reading comprehension"
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk



oh im pretty good at it, thanks though, appreciate it.


----------



## jakkal (Jun 24, 2018)

lolcatzuru said:


> oh im pretty good at it, thanks though, appreciate it.


Apparently you're not even at a functional level
Go hide yourself


----------



## quot1990 (Jun 25, 2018)

I purchased a license from miii.it and arrived immediately


----------



## Brottor (Jun 25, 2018)

Do you guys know Digibayz? Is it legit and fast? They are selling the SXOS at 23€, i think its a good real, but i want to know some references before i buy.


----------



## Poketrekker (Jun 25, 2018)

Brottor said:


> Do you guys know Digibayz? Is it legit and fast? They are selling the SXOS at 23€, i think its a good real, but i want to know some references before i buy.



They accept PayPal so I sent them a message for their PayPal email. A warning though..this site is not secure and emails your password in plaintext so lucky I put in fake info besides my email :/


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 25, 2018)

Got key in 20min

http://sxflashcard.com/home/14-xecuter-sx-os.html


----------



## fadx (Jun 25, 2018)

Use code SX2018 for $2 off if you use sxflashcard.com!


----------



## Brottor (Jun 26, 2018)

Got it in sxflashcard with paypal and they send me the Code inmediatly throught the chat!


----------



## SodaSoba (Jun 28, 2018)

Sxflashcard paid via PayPal got the code within 20mins really fast


----------



## JonoX (Jun 30, 2018)

You can have a code within an hour at most from appledrunk.net


----------

